# Carrier Air-v



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

It's not hot here yet, so I am enjoying tinkering with the trailer. Today I installed a perko switch on the battery bank, and then I started thinking about making the air conditioner more efficient. An 18 degree drop just doesn't cut it for my wife and I when it is 108 degrees and we are trying to load the trailer to go somewhere.

Can the Carrier AirV that came installed in my 2005 28RSDS be un-ducted?

I'm thinking we could get a lot more out of it if we just plunged the air down and then used a couple little fans inside the trailer to circulate it. At least then the cooled air wouldn't be rolling through the ducting along the roof, which is probably hotter than 108 degrees, before it makes it out into the trailer's living space.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The answer is YES -- but with limitations...

Take the cover off ... remove the shroud ... replace ...

BUT ... you will literally be blowing air out of one side of a 2ft X 2ft opening and then sucking it right back up at the same time -- of course you could wedge a piece of cardboard in between the openings to try to get as much cold air into the cabin before the vector sucks it back up ...

sort of like designing a self licking lollipop -

"The Carrier V is an excellent A/C unit -- just placed in the wrong TT with the wrong venting design".. those were almost Carriers exact words to me last year when i had to redo my entire system ....


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Please elaborate on what you changed when you re-did the system!

I just went out and poked around a little more. I was thinking maybe the ducts could be enlarged to allow improved airflow. I pulled the vent covers off and found that every one had poorly applied vent tape blocking it! In other words, there was tape blocking the exit, but it wasn't visible with the cover on. Every one of the vents!!!

When I consider this in combination with all the other threads that describe how people found holes in their ducting, it makes me not even want to bother trying to improve the ducted system and just abandon it. Since the ducted system isn't efficient, and it is made worse by inattention to detail, I think Keystone should do the same.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

When I re did it I mean I put a new system in .. mine literally blew up -- and Carrier trying to help me sent the A/C directly to my house so i could have the AS/C repair man come to the house and fix it ...

and like any good Outbacker i said "I don't need no sticking repairman" and did it myself --

and learned allot --

1. Its a simple A/C to put in and take out.
2. Its the wrong A/C for our trailer and our venting system is poor to say the least - I would estimate that 50% of the cooling capacity goes up through the roof...

BUT --

I did NOT leave the A/C unvented -- I just played around with it for a while -- of course with it unvented it blew 1000000% stronger.... and if i ever have to replace it i will replace it with an unvented unit...

WARNING--

I also thought the same thing -- make the holes larger -- thats not the problem -- 
but if you do make any holes larger .. make it the ones on the end ... if you make the middle holes larger then there will not be enough pressure to cause the air to move the rest of the way to the end...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

One thing I miss about the class A I had was twin 15k btu ac units. If it was hot I could run the generator and fire up both units. You could hang meat in there. On the bigger Outbacks I think a second ac would be a plus but you need a 50 amp setup to run both together or a 7k genset.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Did something change in the Carrier 13.5k units from 03 to current







I've read alot of info about not being able to cool down on newer models, ours will freeze you out. Last year we were at Pueblo reservoir with 114*, no shade and still a comfy ~82 in the TT and it wasn't running full blast, fan setting on low and therm set @ 78 and you could hear the compressor cycling so there was more to go.

Bill.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Good point about only enlarging the last duct.

I usually have no business doing simple math, much less calculating the area of a circle, but my rough estimate on the circular duct outlets indicates the total area of the outlets, unobstructed, is 50 square inches. The minimun recommended by Carrier for the Air V is 48 square inches. When you block them with sloppy tape-work and a decorative outlet cover, it seems easy to bring the actual area of the outlets down below the minimum 48 inches. So, even if I don't do anything else after this discussion, I will be removing the outlet covers.

I found that Coleman "feels my pain". They have a replacement grill, called a "Chillgrill", that allows the user to alternate between ducted air flow and an immediate downward plunge by adjusting the grill. I may need a closer look at one of these grills!


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I think that 2500RAM has a valid question. I have a 2005 26RS and despite camping in 
southern NY state (much cooler than down south) I still feel that my A/C is not doing its job. I would be interested in ways that other members have increased the cooling it their trailer.

Mike


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> 2. Its the wrong A/C for our trailer and our venting system is poor to say the least - I would estimate that 50% of the cooling capacity goes up through the roof...
> [snapback]95278[/snapback]​


Wasn't it you who posted the thread about being camped right next to a Carrier guy in an older post? If I remember the post correctly, it said our systems are rated at R-18 because of the ducting but the unducted Carriers are rated at R-32... that is very nearly a 50% loss.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

No problems with our '04....yet, but we mostly camp in the north, and usually have a shady sight. In fact, I only remembe using the A/C maybe 4 or 5 times for as long as I've owned the trailer.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have 05 26RS and don't really use the AC that much
So I never thought about it till now.
So I;ll have to check ours on that.

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> In fact, I only remembe using the A/C maybe 4 or 5 times for as long as I've owned the trailer.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]95371[/snapback]​


Same here, Tim. Camping at 9,000 feet rarely requires A/C.

Randy


----------

